# nikon d3100 or canon 1100d or any better one



## Harshverma (Jun 28, 2013)

Hello friends I am planning to buy an entry level SLR camera within 25k.
please suggest me the best under buck.
i have finalized nikon d3100.

HELP !!


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 28, 2013)

yup u are right...get D3100 for better grip and better ISO


----------

